# Camo on a quad



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I helped a buddy finish up the camo job on his 2011 Polaris 500 today. I'll be darned! It came out excellent and looks like factory. All for less than $170 and some time.

Working around the gas tank and pod was a little tricky but, far from being hard. I've got to say, I'm totally impressed by the product. What a difference! Now, I know I should be including pics but, I was there helping. I'll get him to email me a couple and I'll get them posted.

It turned out fantistic! For those that may be interested: http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/atv-utv-kits.html


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry it took so long but, here's a pic of the camo job.

This stuff sticks like glue and the remarkable thing about it is, if you heat it back up with a heat gun, it will come right off or you can move it.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks sweet! Thanks for the link.
I would like to hear how the durability is on this stuff. I want to do the same thing to my blue X2 but I can feel the pucker now as I'm plowing through the brush..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jampg said:


> That looks sweet! Thanks for the link.
> I would like to hear how the durability is on this stuff. I want to do the same thing to my blue X2 but I can feel the pucker now as I'm plowing through the brush..


He doesn't ride his hard and sticks to trails on his property plus, will run it back and forth to the lake ice fishing. However, what he does know about it, is that if it would snag, all you do is heat it up and strech it back. It comes in sheets and the pieces that you have left can be used for patches if necesssary.

It amaized me how all you do is cut a zig zag piece on the edges and place it ANYWHERE, then step back and look at it, and its undetectable. Quite the stuff...


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nicely done that looks OE quality to be sure. Can i ask what colour is the machine underneath? i ask because i reluctantly purchased the same machine in red and i hate the colour i wanted green but they only had red and i would worry the red would bleed through .


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

His was sage green. However, I don't believe that the read will show through.

He learned something after installing it, which created a minor inconvience but, its taken care of. He ordered another sheet that I believe he said was 1'x4' for $20, which he said that he'll use for any required patch work. What he did, that he shouldn't have done, was when he installed it in the inside corners, he streached it to much and it lifted on him in those areas only. His mistake and he realized it after doing it but, he thought he'd get away with it :lol:

Dad (R.I.P.) always used to say: _"IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY OR TIME TO DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME, WHERE YOU GOING TO GET THE MONEY OR TIME TO DO IT OVER?"_

He realized what he was doing on those inside areas but, just thought that it would stick. Great advice for anyone that may install it on theirs! The remarkable thing about it, is that you can patch it, stand back and not see it.


----------

